# Voting Poll: PotM April 2010



## Chris of Arabia

This month we have the following to choose from:

1. Baby Eagle by Eric Diller (#10)







2. Pin Head Fields by Formatted (Number 3)







3. L'institut" from "le pont des arts by Froggy






4. The Anonymous by Feras







5. Untitled by SoonerBJJ







6. On the ground in Iraq. #9/#13 by Chris Wellner






7. 
*Mount Watkins at Mirror Lake II* by _HikinMike






8. _*Bridalveil Falls From Tunnel View* by _HikinMike





_


----------



## I am Ivar

Number three is the money shot for me!

Superb use of composition and lines/perspective and beautiful lighting. Goes to show that there are more days to shoot then just the sunny ones ;-)


----------



## Canosonic

From the technical point of view 3 and 4 are the best. The thing is, that I was there on 3 but there were usually way to much people.
#1 is a great picture, though it's more rather luck.


----------



## white

Would have voted for #4, but the rocks are not as sharp as they could be. The picture has great atmosphere, though.

#3 gets my vote.


----------



## Dmitri

Canosonic said:


> #1 is a great picture, though it's more rather luck.



This is an absolutely ridiculous thing to say.


----------



## Canosonic

Dmitri said:


> Canosonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> #1 is a great picture, though it's more rather luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an absolutely ridiculous thing to say.
Click to expand...


Ok


----------



## LadyIsis

mmm... #3 is awesome... but then i really liked #5... thou its more to my liking =)
soooo.. #5 gets my vote! =)


----------



## martin65

This pic is very beautiful but i like *Mount Watkins at Mirror Lake II* by _HikinMike._ It's really beautiful. Thanks for show me.


----------



## kitakits

I really like the number 3 image... symmetry is very interesting for me.


----------



## georgeshoemoney

The third image indeed got my attention. I love the shot!


----------



## Idahophoto

I like #3 Myself so it get my vote. I also like #6 so will choose that as my runner up. It's simple, clean and really worked good, though needs a bit different composure. Feet are to close to the edge is a bother to me.


----------



## mmsaiyed

Hi..
Very Goog Pictures But i most likes Girl Who Stands Behind The Gate


----------



## nikondslr

I like both 3 and 7.  However, if i am to choose only one, will pick 3.


----------



## ceomom703

I like #3. Love all the lines.


----------



## andyroy

Excellent clicking, really great work, superb photo. really good collection here, 
but i like most #3,5 and 6 picture, that are lovely photograph ever.


----------



## Sue Willis

#1, #3 and #7 are my favorites, especially #7, i love that pic! and i hv been to Yosemite b4, Bridalveil Falls are just amazing*!!
*


----------



## robertm

I go with #6 and #3, really nice, #6 is looks like angel girl, that is great clicking as per my knowledge, best photography. awesome photograph.


----------



## Photogirl007

Love the Eagle!


----------



## baba_zi

interior photography by PVT visual solutions


----------

